
Apple's New iPhones Have a Nasty Surprise - miguelarauj1o
https://www-forbes-com.cdn.ampproject.org/c/s/www.forbes.com/sites/gordonkelly/2017/09/14/apple-iphone-x-iphone-8-iphone-price-cost-release-date-battery-life-specs/amp/
======
grok2
Apple probably does the best among hardware companies in forced-upsell -- you
need to buy expensive accessories from Apple to go with your shiny new device
-- and each accessory is a little bit more expensive that similar models for
other devices....

